# Price for modded Baratza Encore?



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Just testing the water with this one at the moment; I want to upgrade to a mignon because I think they're nice. I would need to sell my modded encore to part fund it so just wondered if there would be any appetite for it on here and what anyone would offer for it.

Bought originally in April 2016 from Coffee Tasting club I then followed Baratza guides to modify the grind for espresso and also removed the little ticker which means it's completely stepless. It does have some strategically placed rubber bands around the hopper base to hold it securely but also enabled quite precise dialling. I still have the original ticker piece and can revert it back to factory very easily.

Can come in original box.









Jamie


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Try posting this in the what's it worth section, it might be more visible there.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Last few on here have sold for around £100, the last one being near enough new. The price of them new has gone up recently I think, so a bit older, although not that old and slightly modified, yours may be worth around £100 for someone at a guess.


----------

